# Browser und Tools zum checken der Website



## son gohan (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich will nach einiger Zeit Pause nochmal eine Website erstellen. 

Ich wollte nach Tipps fragen wie ihr das heutzutage macht mit dem checken der Website.

Ich habe frueher die Website dazu in ein paar verschiedenen Browsern mir angeschaut ob es ueberall gleich aussieht und ich habe den HTML und CSS Validator benutzt um den Code zu checken nach Korrektheit.

Nun will ich in HTML5 die neue Website bauen.

Wenn jemand Lust hat Tipps zu geben welche Browser und Validator Programme ihr benutzt um das heutzutage auf Korrektheit zu checken ware nett.


----------



## sheel (20. Juni 2015)

Es ist nichts verkehrt dran, das auch weiterhin so zu machen.
Mit aktuellen Browsern prüfen obs funktioniert und https://validator.w3.org/ dazu verwenden


----------



## son gohan (20. Juni 2015)

welche browser sind zu empfehlen fuer den Check, gerade bei den vielen Browsern und den verschiedenen Versionen bin ich mir nicht sicher welche ich alle benutzen sollte zum checken.

Wenn ich nur die neeusten firexfox und google chrome benutze ist es vielleicht nicht ausreichend oder?


----------



## sheel (20. Juni 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Summary_tables


----------



## jeipack (22. Juni 2015)

Doch für chrome und firefox kannst du die aktuelle Version nutzen. Wenn da etwas beim Kunden nicht funktioniert kannst du relativ gut erklären dass er auf den neusten firefox/chrome updaten sollte. Anders sieht es beim IE aus. Da musst du selbst entscheiden wie weit du supporten willst. Ich persönlich will IE10 und IE11 supporten und bei IE 8/9 soll die Seite einfach grundsätzlich funktionieren.
Safari für Windows kannst du komplett vernachlässigen, aber Safari für Mac ist noch wichtig.

Beim Mobile wirds dann schon schwieriger, auch was die Versionen angeht.


----------



## son gohan (22. Juni 2015)

ja heutzutage gehen auch viele von smartphones aus und aehnliches online.

ein Mac Computer habe ich nicht womit ich das nachschauen kann.

Ich werde erst die gaengisten Browser durchkucken und wenn ich zufaellig bei anderen Browsern und Betriebssytemen Unterschiede finde versuche ich das Moeglichkeit zu ueberarbeiten.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2015)

http://caniuse.com/ ist sehr hilfreich, die Browserkompatibilität in einem speziellen Anwendungsfall auf einen Blick ganz fix zu überprüfen


----------

